# How do you do Clapboard Siding



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I am thinking of building a engine house for my first scratchbuilding project. I would like to do the walls in Clapboard siding. 

I only have a Sears Tablesaw. What is the best way to cut clapboard siding? I thought I would be working from 1X6 cedar boards.

As a second choice, how would you do board and bat siding?

Thanks,

John


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

John, 

Board and BAtten siding is easy, assuming you have a dado blade. Set the dado blade for a 3/8" wide cut and adjust the depth to 1/16". Run the board through the dado (furthest edge from the rip fence). Index the board 1/2" and run again. Repeat steps until the whole board is finished. 

Clapboards are a bit more difficult, depending on how much of a purist you are. If you are willing to 'forgive' a bit, you can do a similar setup with the dado blade or if you have a moulding head that will also work. Tilt the table to about 5 degrees. Then a little math to determine the 'face exposure' of the clapboards and again run the board through, index and repeat until the board is finished. 

In both cases you may need to rip a small strip of 'waste' for a smooth continuous appearance. 

Bob C.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

John

Maybe the following will be of help.









Richard Weatherby - Modeling Techniques Using A Table Saw (PDF 699KB)[/b]


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I did mine board by board, but I'm not right.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Don't worry Burl - we like you just the way you are!!


----------



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

I made a fixture awhile ago to mill clap board siding with a router table. The work piece would be resst after each cut. This is a similaire in princible to cutting box joints with a table saw. 
The reveal of the claps would be about 5/16". I tried to mill this surface on 3" wide pine. I would then rip the mill suface from the board. Basically making the same suff used on doll houses. 
Some of it came out good. I had alot of problems with the grain tearing out. Some day I may try to revamp this proceedure.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Chris, 

For what you were trying to do, a re-saw blade in a band saw would have been a better bet. 

Bob C.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the help.

I am in Arizona right now, but when I get back home I will give it a try.

John


----------

